# Some posts held "in jail" for approval, some not?



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2011)

I did try to find a info or faq that answered this but could not. With my luck, It was probably flashing and had arrows around it saying "here it is dummy", but here goes anyhow.

Two questions....

1)  How long are users posts moderated after joining?

2)  Why do some of my posts say they are being held, and most others appear instantly?  Best I can recall I'm doing them all the same way, but some are apparently still being held.

Just curious....

Update....

Fyi, this one appeared instantly (the one you are reading now), but the one I made prior to this in the thread linked below seems to be incarcerated awaiting a loved one to post it's bond and set it free....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113661/auber-vs-ique-for-the-wsm-22-5


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you only experiencing this on threads you start yourself or is it happening when you are commenting on threads that others have started as well?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

It has to do with the spam blocker. Some words or phrases are tagged & it thinks your post is spam. After you have so many posts it will stop. I'm not sure but I think it's 20, so you are there.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 3, 2011)

I also found out that during the probation time if you quote it flags it too


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2011)

I never thought about the "post I started" vs "other's posts" having something to do with it.  Since I appear to have broken the 20 post threshold I'll see if it keeps up.

Al the last one I noticed it on was just prior to your response about starting the coals for a burn in a circular pattern in response to the GURU post I linked.  It shows in my profile I posted, but it may be in limbo or still in jail.

I'll see if it keeps up.

Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Dec 3, 2011)

We are still trying to figure out exactly how the spam blocker works.  New posters with first time Qview are automatically held for approval.  Goes a long way to preventing obscene posts.  Off site links are generally discouraged and held for a moderator. 

Keep posting, give it some time.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2011)

alblancher said:


> We are still trying to figure out exactly how the spam blocker works.  New posters with first time Qview are automatically held for approval.  Goes a long way to preventing obscene posts.  *Off site links are generally discouraged and held for a moderator. *
> 
> Keep posting, give it some time.


Ah-ha moment just occurred.  The one I posted was in a thread about the Guru and WSM and I had a link to a review of a Guru at the Naked Whiz site along with my thought on an issue a new Guru owner was having in controlling temps.  If I fractured a rule it was unintentional. 

So are outside links to content which is both relevant, family friendly and related to the discussion an absolute no, or just held for approval?  Don't want to run afoul of the moderators.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2011)

dward51 said:


> So are outside links to content which is both relevant, family friendly and related to the discussion an absolute no, or just held for approval?  Don't want to run afoul of the moderators.




All outside links are not necessarily "Taboo", but some are

Advertising links are generally discouraged

It's just the function of the automatic SPAM sniffer

Todd


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks,

This makes sense.  I had not thought about outside links as I saw them all the time in the builds areas.   If I fractured a rule, just let me know.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 3, 2011)

Its more about post count. If you have less than 20 then most things are moderated esp ones with pictures and links. You shouldn't have this problem anymore.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 3, 2011)

It is really hard to get in trouble on this forum.  Just be nice and if a moderator or administrator asks you to make changes to a post don't get angry or all cry baby about it.  When one of them asks you change a post they have put some thought to it and are trying to protect the site and/or the other members.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks.

I also made the premier donation today as this is a great site....


----------

